# Lehigh Valley PA March 8th Racing



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Click Here For Printable PDF File


----------



## slotcar9 (Feb 22, 2008)

*HO info needed*

I just found buried in my closet an HO set that my daughters and I use to race on, The cars run but can you tell me if they would be legal for your race?
The set was made by life like racing the cars are old school the chassis has 014 stamped on the end they are magnatraction cars.:woohoo:
Also what controller do I need to race these at your track? I race 1/24 scale cars can I use my 4ohm?
Thank you,

ED


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

The LifeLike cars would not be legal for this race, and the 4-ohm controller won't work...for resistors we run 60-90 ohms for these cars. You are more than welcome to come up regardless, we always have loaner stuff around, some guys bring stuff to sell too, great bunch of guys and you will be able to find out pretty much anything you need to know about HO racing. :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcar9 (Feb 22, 2008)

*Ho Race*

Don't know if we are going to make todays race, we really want to come check it out sometime, but this is too soon to get all of the things that we need to compete.
Let us know of any future races ok? Do you have any pics of the track that you race on?:thumbsup:


ED

THE PACK 

KEEP IT IN THE SLOT!


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

slotcar9 said:


> Do you have any pics of the track that you race on?:thumbsup:


You can find one* here* .

It's a 4' x 16' Tomy Layout. 18.8V, 10A, multiple taps for power. :thumbsup:


----------

